# Exteme Power - Race Bike of the Year



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one here has mentioned that Extreme Power has been crowned Race Bike of the Year 2007 by Cycling Weekly (August 16 issue). For 2007, CW gathered the Cannondale System Six, Scott Addict R3, Giant TCR Advanced Zero, Kuota KOM. Look 595 and Colnago Extreme Power for their yearly test.

For 2007, the EP edged out Look 595 for the crown. Just got my copy yesterday at the mag store here in North America. Haven't finished reading it yet but the review is more interesting than the Bicycling C50 review ... but the video was decent.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Can't find the issue*

I'm thinking of getting one of these frames and went to the bookstore tonight to pick up a copy. Couldn't find the magazine though... Borders carries Cycle Sport, ProCycling, Road Bike Action, Road Magazine, Cycling Plus, Bicyling.... but no Cycling Weekly.

Oh well, I grabbed a coffee and spent an hour thumbing through all the other magazines. Not a bad night....


----------



## Fastone091 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here is a link from the Australian importer to the issue you are looking.

http://www.frfsports.com.au/news/news_colnago.htm

cheers iam now looking to get one also.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*That's a great link*

The guys that run that distributor's website are doing a great job. Lots of info and links to third-party evaluations, etc.

Thanks again!


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I really need one of those bikes. Can't stop thinking about one, and this has been going on for months. 
This is bad.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

just do it, I just ordered a Ferrari C60 with light weight wheels about 5 min ago, been went through the same as u. now all I have to worry is the money part


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> I really need one of those bikes. Can't stop thinking about one, and this has been going on for months.
> This is bad.


I would think that someone named "Climbing Clyde" would be opting for the Extreme C.  

Just sprung for a C50 myself.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Flat Out said:


> I would think that someone named "Climbing Clyde" would be opting for the Extreme C.
> 
> Just sprung for a C50 myself.



Too light, the bike that is, I think I'd crush it on the first hill. 
Be a damn shame to see a frame like that fold like an accordion underneath me. 

I was thinking about the C50 but my LBS said the EP is a good choice for bigger guys. 
I just like to climb, never said I was fast but I do like climbing.


----------



## Abenteurer (Sep 5, 2007)

I was lucky to get hold of Colnago EP when it appear out of nowhere.......I was told by my neighborhood bike shop the Colnago factory is on summer vacation and the earliest I would get my Cristalloi is in Dec due to the backlog. Then the Master Builder from the bike shop called me one evening saying there's an EP available immediately.......from then onwards everything is history and no regrets.....................the Dream Machine aka my Italian GF


----------

